# Alabama deer club looking for members



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 11, 2006)

Rare opportunity for several new members. 1100 acres in Randolpf county also permission to hunt some small farms but won`t include that here. Old established club, small house,primitive camp, 20+ acre lake and 6 acre(prox) lake.
Both are to new to fish. Timber: Mixed stands all ages. Quality buck. We have sub-leased some tracts out to previous members and have added nearly 400 acres to this core area. Has created openings. $600.00    PM me if interested


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 13, 2006)

Not sure that I fully understand the private area concept that some have asked about. This club......its you find a place, you hunt it. People respect that. Alabama season starts later,lasts longer, cooler weather.   TTT


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mac (Aug 18, 2006)

ttt

What part of the county?

I own some property in the SW part on Hwy 15.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 18, 2006)

not far off 87. near omaha community.


----------



## wes1123 (Aug 19, 2006)

How many hunters are allowed on this lease? A buddy and I are interested from Florida. We have a lease in Georgia and wish to extend our season.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 20, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 3, 2006)

tttt


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 6, 2006)

Alabama regulations allow a buck per day, A buck and a doe per day,or two does per day on private and leased lands.
Still looking for members.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 6, 2006)

what's the policy for family members?

how many members are in the club?


----------

